# Saturday Out of Kehma



## MuddyFrog (Mar 29, 2012)

My usual partner dropped out at last minute. Thought I would see if anyone would like to split some gas. I have a 22 foot boat. Wanting to fish around the bay or jetties. Have a desire to go out to first set of rigs but have not ventured that far yet. If seas are calm open to ideas.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Call my cell next time that happens, i know the bay system and near shore very well and am always looking to show others and tag along. shoot me a PM and i will give you my number


----------



## dvallejo (May 24, 2012)

*Leave out of Kemah*

I am available this Saturday coming up.... I know the jetties and outlying areas... Domingo at 281-777-3787....


----------

